# This Weeks Semi-Finalists for a FREE Heat Zone!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here are the 10 semi-finalists this week for the Free Heat Zone Giveaway.

See this thread for more info: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=61053

The NASDAQ closing on Wed. November 26th will decide the winner. If the final cent matches your number - you win!

Here's the semi's this week:

0 - Sparky477
1 - ValleyCityHunter2008
2 - Sifty
3 - dblkluk
4 - dosch
5 - 870 XPRS
6 - Pato
7 - Jeff Zierden
8 - Burly1
9 - Chuck Smith

Good Luck Everyone! I'll run another 10 next week off the same list.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NASDAQ close today was 1532.10

sparky477 is the winner!

PM Sent


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## simon perkins (Nov 26, 2008)

That looks like a good invention, im interested in trying one out! I always freeze my hands out hunting.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Since there are 120 respondents.....are these 10 guys eliminated from the next giveaway?It would allow 40 people to get to the final 10.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Excellent!! Thanks Chris and thanks Heat Zone :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

congrats!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Since there are 120 respondents.....are these 10 guys eliminated from the next giveaway?It would allow 40 people to get to the final 10.


Yes, I'm going to give 40 people a chance.


----------



## KoneZone (Nov 8, 2008)

Everybody has a chance. There's still plenty of time before Christmas. Order yours today. When you win, you'll have an extra for your pal who always looks longingly at your gear. HeatZone by KoneZone it will heat you up. :wink:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Who was last weeks winner?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Didn't have one last week...semi's posted soon.


----------

